# Need some advice for 1st Felt Purchase



## IMHusker (May 1, 2009)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on either a 2009 Z35 Team Issue or a 2010 Z5. I am a bigger rider, 6 foot 210-215 pounds and I just purchased a set of Aksium Race wheels last week. 
My question is, is the wheel set that comes stock on the Felt Z35 or Z5 solid enough for someone my size. I ask because since I just bought the wheel set last week and only have 15 miles on them, the bike shop will give me almost full credit for them if I return them, but I don't want to do that if the stock ones aren't sturdy enough for one my size and I will keep breaking spokes on them.

Also the stock ones are foldable tires instead of clinchers, are foldable any better? They are more expensive i think but not sure if they are worth the extra hassle while fixing a flat on the road.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMHusker said:


> I am getting ready to pull the trigger on either a 2009 Z35 Team Issue or a 2010 Z5. I am a bigger rider, 6 foot 210-215 pounds and I just purchased a set of Aksium Race wheels last week.
> My question is, is the wheel set that comes stock on the Felt Z35 or Z5 solid enough for someone my size. I ask because since I just bought the wheel set last week and only have 15 miles on them, the bike shop will give me almost full credit for them if I return them, but I don't want to do that if the stock ones aren't sturdy enough for one my size and I will keep breaking spokes on them.
> 
> Also the stock ones are foldable tires instead of clinchers, are foldable any better? They are more expensive i think but not sure if they are worth the extra hassle while fixing a flat on the road.


At your weight I wouldn't hesitate to go with the stock wheelsets on the Z35 or Z5. Both come equipped with Mavic CXP22 rims 32h front and rear. To some extent riding style does have a bearing on wheelset longevity, but with a modicum of care (read, don't aim for potholes) the wheelset will serve you well.

The OEM tires are both clinchers, with the difference being that the foldable type don't have a wire running through the bead. I prefer foldable, but at this price point there's not a lot of difference in performance between the two.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

IMHO, the CXP22s that come with the bike are actually going to be more durable than the Aksiums. I'm 6'3, 215 lbs and I would take my chances with the OEM wheels before I try the Aksiums.


----------



## jsmart77 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just bought a Z35 at 300+ lbs and from what I was told at the shop I should not have any issues with them so I would highly doubt you will have any issues...IMO

They are solid from what I can tell after about 65+ miles on mine.


----------

